# WTB R35 GTR front brembo rotor 390mm and pads



## akirazx (Aug 27, 2009)

HI, I am looking for a pair of front brake rotors r35 gtr model 390mm.
I also look for pads.

Both new and used well.

thanks


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

What kind of condition & remaining % of the pads and discs are you looking for? budget?


----------



## akirazx (Aug 27, 2009)

I would prefer it in good condition. but show up anyway to decide.
I look for brake disc oem ***8203;***8203;design drilled, I would like to buy this. for the budget, evaluate the proposals.


----------



## akirazx (Aug 27, 2009)

My error two post


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

akirazx said:


> My error two post


since, you don't have PM. what's your email?


----------



## akirazx (Aug 27, 2009)

I've seen serve 15 messages to get pm. My email [email protected]


----------

